# R32/3/4 seats...



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Are skyline seats interchangable?

Will R34 seats bolt directly into an r33 or r32, or even a gts?

Any help appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

32's and 33's are interchangeable,34's aren't.


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Julio2906 said:


> 32's and 33's are interchangeable,34's aren't.


Is there much of a difference between the r33 and r34?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Mini-E said:


> Is there much of a difference between the r33 and r34?


All gtr seats are interchangable between gtr variants


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

The 34's have a different floor plan,I had some R32/3 subframes when I had my R34 GTT and they *did not* fit,ended up having some custom made at Cobra in Telford.


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

davew said:


> All gtr seats are interchangable between gtr variants


Thats good to here, im hoping your correcct....





> The 34's have a different floor plan,I had some R32/3 subframes when I had my R34 GTT and they did not fit,ended up having some custom made at Cobra in Telford


Unless there would be a difference between the GTT(gts) models and GTR models?


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*gtr34 seats*

well ive got gtr34 seats in my gtr32 skyline.


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

herman said:


> well ive got gtr34 seats in my gtr32 skyline.


Were they a direct bolt in job?


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*seats*

as far as i remember yes.came with the 34 runners and just bolted them straight in.the only thing ive noticed with the 34 seats in my 32 is your driving position is a fraction higher than the origanal 32 seats.the 34 seats are really suportive and comfortable to.if you do a search in the for sale section your see couple of pics of the 34 seats in my car.hope this helps mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

I would just like to add that R34 GTR seats will fit the R33 gtst.

I have just fitted both front and rear seats and they all went in without a problem. All bolt holes lined up perfectly.


----------



## B16JUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Ive seen 34 seats in a 32 before and didnt look like a major change if any.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Apparaently the R34 GTT is the odd one out when it comes to skylines. The floor plan is different to the rest of the GTR series, so in short...yes R34 GTR seats would fit into a R32 R33 GTR


----------



## frankiman (Jun 27, 2008)

yes, i also have BNR34 seats in my BNR32, you only need to keep the r32 belt buckles


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers for the help

I'm actually changing my seats in my r34 gtr for bride seats, and was just curious to see if bride rails from an r32/33 would fit the 34. The new seats are sittin in the spare bedroom with it's rails the past 6 months, still havnt got around to fitting them....


----------

